# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pave Mate Question

## vgreen

Hi, 
Just had some paving done in my backyard. He spread Pave Mate over the red pavers, but when he tried to sweep it off, it remained in the grooves and pits in the pavers. Then when he sprayed the joints with water, the pavers also got wet and there's now a salt colour on them. I can't sweep it out as it won't budge. I therefore tried hosing it out with some success. However, some of the joints were partly hosed out as well. If I sweep the Pave Mate back into the joints and spray them, I'll be back at square one again having the problem of salty looking red pavers. 
Any suggections as to how to clean the pavers while not ruining the joints?

----------


## Andolate

> Hi, 
> Just had some paving done in my backyard. He spread Pave Mate over the red pavers, but when he tried to sweep it off, it remained in the grooves and pits in the pavers. Then when he sprayed the joints with water, the pavers also got wet and there's now a salt colour on them. I can't sweep it out as it won't budge. I therefore tried hosing it out with some success. However, some of the joints were partly hosed out as well. If I sweep the Pave Mate back into the joints and spray them, I'll be back at square one again having the problem of salty looking red pavers. 
> Any suggections as to how to clean the pavers while not ruining the joints?

  
I would try hydrochloric acid in water with a scrubbing brush.
Scrub in a circluar motion and push what you remove/lift into the joints then lightly spray with water to wash off. 
This should clean them up without clearing the joints up

----------


## China

I would get the contractor back to do his job correctly

----------


## davcan

Hi, 
I am pretty sure that product is type of polymeric sand, in which case any acid type cleaners will not work as it is not cement based. There are other paver joint stabilising products such as "Sanstik" you can try. You sweep a fine graded sand into your joint and spray over the complete surface (making sure you dont have any excess sand on the top face of the paver of course!) 
Hope this helps. 
Davcan  Welcome to Marld.com.au

----------

